# Minn Kota 3HP Repair-Wanna see it's guts?UPDATE 3/19/09



## ben2go (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy cow!!!!!!I got lucky!!!!!!It took me 2 months to get the prop and drive pin out.Soak in penatrating oil wiggle the prop,repeat daily.Finally after 6 weeks the prop popped off.Soaked the drive pin in penatrating oil and let set over night.Soaked the next day and tried a BIG pair of channel lock pliers.Couldn't pull it out and couldn't push it out.I also tried a C clamp.That pin ain't coming out.Went back to the soak daily idea.After a week I tried a hammer.It moved but hung up.Soaked it everyday for a week.Grabbed a LARGE pair of vise grips and started pulling.I managed to bend the pin over and use leverage to almost get it out.It broke!So I grabbed a 3 inch finish nail and a claw hammer.I knocked the rest of the pin out.I cleaned everything up.Everything looked good except the brushes and the prop end of the motor.I dunno why but the brushes were all chipped up.I used a file and gently filed the rust of the prop end of the motor shaft,and cleaned it up with some 320 grit wet/dry sand paper.It's not purfect,but the little bit of pitting left behind will help hold some antisieze lube.I plan to go with an aluminum prop upgrade from https://www.youngprops.com .It's an upgrade that is only a few dollars more than a direct replacement.So far the only parts I need are brushes and a prop,so about $35.Remember the TM was a freebee.I won't buy the parts until I check the circuit board and controls.If the circuit board is bad,I'll part it out.A new circuit board is $135.More than I will spend on a used 12V TM.Anyway on with the pics.

Control box






Extreme close up





Bad side





Good side





Transom mount





The power end





Extreme close up





Is it obvious that this unit was submerged in water for nearly a year?Stay tuned part two right after these mesages from our sponsors.Please support our sponsors so we can continue having this great open and FREE forum.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 20, 2008)

This is after the clean up was complete.

Exploded view of the unit apart





This is the motor armature.The paint is scratched up but why?The bearings are good and the armature has good clearance between the magnets.The magnets are smooth with no groves.Windings look great.





Here is the motor case and magnets.The wires are sealed with a white silicone grommet.Take this little piece of advice.Don't remove the wiring from the shaft.Gently$ pull it out a couple inches to check the wiring for bare places.





This is the control box guts. :twisted: I had to partially disassemble it to remove it from the shaft.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 20, 2008)

So _that's_ what it looks like inside ! I wouldn't have the patience you've had with it. I would have brought out the BFH! 








Glad you got it apart to do repairs! 8)


----------



## ben2go (Oct 20, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> So _that's_ what it looks like inside ! I wouldn't have the patience you've had with it. I would have brought out the BFH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't have patience but I have leaned restraint.I work until I feel like I'm getting angry or stressed.Then I just clean up and shut and lock the building for the night.Unless I'm called in for dinner,then I clean up.By the time I get done cleaning my plate a few times,it's to dark to work. \/


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 20, 2008)

> I don't have patience but I have learned restraint...




I'm working on that, lol. Seriously though, I have to make myself walk away from the frustrating projects.........but I have been known to throw boards across the yard...but only once, then I take a break :lol:


----------



## ben2go (Oct 20, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > I don't have patience but I have learned restraint...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've been know to toss a few things myself. :LOL2:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 21, 2008)

when i am working on something and get frustrated my wife and kids get gone they say i don't have much control of my anger


----------



## ben2go (Oct 25, 2008)

First I wanna say Thanks to Bob Ridgway of Ridgway Marine.He is helping me solve a problem I ran into with my trolling motor.So far I have not invested any money in it.The reason the TM wouldn't run is, the armature was running under the brushes and brush holders.I got luck and caught it before it ran through the windings.I tried to shim the armature back but then the prop wouldn't fit.There has gotta be an easy solution.This motor is simple as they come.On with the pics.

Banged up brushes.





Banged up armature and windings.





The brass square brush holders should ride directly over the round shiny copper part.





Here is everything assembled as it would be in the TM's lower case.Everything is even more out of alignment.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 25, 2008)

is it usable


----------



## ben2go (Oct 25, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> is it usable



Yes,as soon as I figure out why the brushes are riding on top of the winding connections and fix it.That's why I contacted Mr Ridgway.He is more familiar with TM's than me.Most of my electric motor experience is with autos,industrial machinery, and the occasional home appliance.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 25, 2008)

kool


----------



## ben2go (Oct 25, 2008)

I should have been a little more forth coming with info.The motor was working until it was submerged for nearly a year.It was left in a boat at a summer camp for preteens.Some irresponsible individual forgot to put away the boat and unit.Come the next summer,the boat was found docked and submerged in 3 to 4 feet of water.The TM was given to me and got it to run.It made a few turns and locked up.Well it stopped turning and was hard to turn by hand.I figured it needed cleaning and greased, or the circuit board had went out.I still need to check the circuit board.I discovered the brush/armature problem during reassembly.The motor was hard to turn and the prop was rubbing the front case.I may need to replace the armature, but I have run them in a lot worse shape.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr.Ridgway gave me the bad news this morning.Looks like the TM prop took a hard hit and the armature slid forward on the shaft.Mr.Ridgway is looking for me another armature.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck with your project, sounds like your getting sound advice and expert on hands help, these 3 hp motors are powerful. I have one and sent it out for repairs (years ago), it made the journey to warrenty shop but when it was time to return it UPS was on strike and I had to wait like a couple of months to get it back.


----------



## Zum (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it really a 3hp?
I thought that was just a misinterpretation.
Holy Moly, a 3hp would be pretty powerful for an older electric.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 29, 2008)

Zum said:


> Is it really a 3hp?
> I thought that was just a misinterpretation.
> Holy Moly, a 3hp would be pretty powerful for an older electric.



No it's not really 3 horse power.They put out about 55 to 60 pounds of thrust.On my 10 footer,it will feel like a lot.My boat is only 50 pounds,just under 300 pounds loaded with my outboard.


----------



## Zum (Oct 29, 2008)

Thats still powerful,especially for an older TM.
Nice one.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 30, 2008)

Bad news.Doesn't seem that anyone has an armature that will fit my TM.So I am going to keep looking for an armature or another 3HP.I'll keep mine for parts if I find a good 3HP.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 6, 2008)

It doesnt have the rpms of a 3 hp motor but has the power.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe the torque.I am still looking for an armature or a complete unit.So,no updates yet.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 6, 2008)

Did you google "Minn Kota 3 hp trolling motor" Try it, it might help you out.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 6, 2008)

Yea I been all over google like a broke hooker.That's how I found Bob Ridgway at Ridgway Marine.The 3HP was only made 2 years and it wasn't a very popular model.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 7, 2008)

Found an armature but the brushes are no longer available.I don't think the unit is worth the money.The armature is available by special order at $93.95 + shipping.I still haven't been able to test the circuit board to be sure that it wasn't damaged when I tried to test the unit when I got it.Maybe I will luck up and find a good used unit or a unit that is damaged with a good armature.


----------



## rcgreat (Nov 8, 2008)

Ben, Do you have exact measurements of the mtor brushes. I work on power wheelchairs and have access to alot of different brushes. Maybe I can match some up that will work on your motor. Do your brushes have shunts (wire sticking out the back side)?


----------



## ben2go (Nov 8, 2008)

rcgreat said:


> Ben, Do you have exact measurements of the mtor brushes. I work on power wheelchairs and have access to alot of different brushes. Maybe I can match some up that will work on your motor. Do your brushes have shunts (wire sticking out the back side)?



I can get the measurements and yes the brushes have really thick braided copper shunts with O ring terminals.Thanks.I'll PM you the measurements when I have them.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 19, 2009)

Update.I waited to long to try and order a new armature for the trolling motor.There no longer available.So now I am seeking out a broken unit with a good armature.There is a mod that uses a weedeater motor and gears to turn it into a gas powered trolling motor.May do that if I can't find an armature.


----------



## huntndeer (Mar 20, 2009)

if you change your mind about parting it out let me know i have a working 3hp but a bent shaft and know way to trim the motor i would be intrested in the shaft


----------



## redbug (Mar 20, 2009)

is the broken part something you can have fabricated???
I think i have a 3hp motor at my cabin might want o look at the gas motor mod myself

Wayne


----------



## ben2go (Mar 21, 2009)

huntndeer said:


> if you change your mind about parting it out let me know i have a working 3hp but a bent shaft and know way to trim the motor i would be intrested in the shaft



I will let you know.My shaft is pressed into the motor housing.There is 3 different models of the 3HP.





redbug said:


> is the broken part something you can have fabricated???
> I think i have a 3hp motor at my cabin might want o look at the gas motor mod myself
> 
> Wayne



No the armature can't be fabricated.Well,it could be but at an astronomical price.The motor took a hard prop strike and knocked the commutator into the brushes.I tried pressing it back into the windings but just ruined them.I thought about having the armature rewound but that is as much as a new trolling motor.


----------

